# Home Field Advantage



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The other day, we were walking our dogs at a nearby park. A family of crows hangs out in the trees near the picnic area and when they sounded the alarm we looked to see what predator was in the area. A sharp-shinned hawk came into view, following one of the crows at a leisurely pace. Then a crow took off after the sharpie, again at a leisurely pace. 

Next, a second sharpie appeared and casually buzzed several crows which were looking for food in the grass. This continued for at least 15 minutes, each species just plain harassing the other, but not moving to open conflict. Our guess was that the pair of hawks was trying to claim territory on the trees but the crows had the home field advantage. 

We haven’t seen the sharpies since, so it looks like Crows-1, Hawks-0.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very interesting, Terri!

Do keep us updated on any future disputes for territory!!

Crows never cease to amaze me...they are really smart birds!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Very interesting, Terri!
> 
> Do keep us updated on any future disputes for territory!!
> 
> ...


I didn't have any crows up in the NH woods, but now (moved to Maine seacoast) I have a whole family around the area. 
When I go out to the loft to feed, the crows start squawking and talking back and forth to each other. It gets quite noisy. I think their watching me


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...you are quite correct, Waynette...those Crows ARE watching you!
Probably in hopes of scoring some food from you! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

